# Lily and rosie will always be together



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

I MADE ANOTHER VIDEO FOR KEEPSAKE IN MY MEMORY
ROSIE IS NOW 17 YEARS OLD AND THESE MEMORIES I WILL ALWAYS CHERISH - 

LILY AND ROSIE WILL ALWAYS BE TOGETHER - YouTube

Hope you enjoy and I wish I could make vids of your chis !!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Neat video. Rosie looks fabulous for 17!!!!!


----------



## xxcass (Jan 7, 2013)

What a great video. I wish I knew how to make something like this. Is there a special program?


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww that's a very cute video and great memory.  I love making little videos like that too.


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank you susan - im so glad you enjoyed the video 
Rosie still has perfect hearing and eyesight although she has lost a few teeth !!

Thanks xxcass - you can use windows movie maker or windows live maker which are normally loaded on most pcs 
I use roxio11 and this video was made in power director 10 - maybe start with photos -they are easier but its easy to use video footage too - look at the tutorials on utube - that's how I started lol !!!

Thanks coco little bear - I would love to see your videos - maybe you could post some on here xxxx


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

its been a sad day today - had to have rosie put down - she would have been 19 in January - the hoese seems so empty without her but I know it was time for her to go 
I'm so glad I made these videos cos I am now watching them and its such lovely memories 
R>I>P my lovely sweet rosie


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss, thinking of you at this difficult time xxx


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry! The video's will be a nice visit back to Rosie, when she was able to run and have fun with Lily. Be aware of great 'visits' by Rosie in your dreams. I always had them return to me with in a few weeks!


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank you both for your kind thoughts 
its very strange susan but a few months previous I kept thinking a dog was jumping off the bed as they all do sleep with me but they were all accounted for
I had it happen on numerous nights 
I wondered if it was my old friends jack and peggy two jack russells I had previously who died when rosie was just eight


----------

